# Selecting codeline to install a port from



## vist (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi colleagues,

I was having an issue installing MySQL 5.6 recently. Now I can see the issue has been resolved and MySQL works properly. Not that far ago I was suggested to switch from the CURRENT to STABLE codeline when having installation issues, but I have no idea how to do that. Having surfed over Google I did not find any obvious answer either.

So could you please help me here? My question is: how can I select the codeline to install a port from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 30, 2013)

There is only one ports tree.  It is the same for all supported versions of FreeBSD.


----------

